
Video Tutorial – making a kraken - SpriteAttack
http://www.2dgameartguru.com/2017/06/creating-kraken-in-inkscape-krita.html
======
SpriteAttack
This one is a two part video collaboration between Nathan Lovato from GDquest
and myself. We are creating a kraken - doing the character design in vectors -
for speed and flexibility - and taking it to Krita for the painting of light,
colour and details. The key elements featured are the path effects/ taper
stroke in Inkscape and the inherit alpha functionality in Krita. Enjoy!

